# My Xmas Present From My Wife . . .



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

This was not like her. She doesn't do impulse stuff - I am the impulse guy she is always methodical and thoughtful about everything. But Xmas eve she went to Tractor Supply for something and in the parking lot was a man and daughter with their cattle trailer. In the cattle trailer was a large kennel and in the kennel were some puppies. One of them was my new shop dog, Kaiser.





 

He likes to sleep under the printer, so I put our late Maestro's bed under it folded in half. He took to it right away. 


 

I had told her several times over the past years one of these days I wanted to get us a Blue Heeler. Kaiser is half blue heeler and half Australian shepherd. One thing is for sure he stays by me all the time and is a ball of energy. He's already kennel trained for the house and house-broken. He learned that in 4 days, but he likes to stay with me in the shop. He's 7 weeks old and we got him his first round of shots yesterday. He's already learned what electricity is the hard way, and has torn my computer and router off the table. 

Some people think that blue heeler/australian shepherd's are called Texas Heeler but a Texas Heller is half Aussie heeler and half Aussie shepherd. Don't ask me why a Texas heeler is a cross between 2 Aussie breeds because I don't know. 

We needed another dog like about like we need a house cat, but i am happy she got him. I think. He chews EVERYTHING and wood is his favorite!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2016)

Outstanding!!! Good for you. Looks like a real cutie....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2016)

Good looking puppy Kevin, I'm sure he'll bring you plenty of happiness and good times! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2016)

Adorable. Both breeds, from what I have seen, are very loyal dogs. An older farmer who used to help my papaw had a blue heeler that rode on his tractor with him every time he went out. Another guy who I used to strip tobacco for in High School has Australian shepherds and they always go to the barn with him to feed the cattle.... and do a pretty good job herding as well. 


We got the kids a puppy for Christmas as well. She's a lab mix, thinking collie, she has the snout and it was that or a german shepherd that were the two possibilities of the dad. 



 

Not the best pic in the world, but she won't stay still for anything haha. Kids named her Precious. She's very playful and keeps Tonka on his toes. Just waiting on her to get big enough that she can't escape the fence in the back yard so we can let her out with him during the day. And we need to get both of them fixed. Tonka is just over a year old now. Btw, that's peanut butter on the couch.. kids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

You can't go wrong with a lab of any kinf IMO. I've had several in my life and loved them all.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

He decided he wanted his bed in front of the printer not under it. When I came back over to check on him it was right there - drug it out himself and it couldn't be aligned better if I had done it. 



 


_"Oh boy Kev is gonna be wearing us out with Kasier pics now . . . "_

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2016)

He chews EVERYTHING and wood is his favorite!!! @Kevin Ya better send me your Curly Koa for safe keeping...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> This was not like her. She doesn't do impulse stuff - I am the impulse guy she is always methodical and thoughtful about everything. But Xmas eve she went to Tractor Supply for something and in the parking lot was a man and daughter with their cattle trailer. In the cattle trailer was a large kennel and in the kennel were some puppies. One of them was my new shop dog, Kaiser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking dog but coming from me that is not saying much, I never but a very few I did not like. That is the best way to make a good dog great, keep him with you all day as many days as possible when they are pups. As for cats I never been dog bit (not counting little warning nips) but I been cat bit twice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 4, 2016)

So I'm absolutely, positively, one-hundred percent NOT a dog person -- but I have to admit, he is hellacious cute. And it looks like he could be a bountiful source of mischief, which I expect we'll be hearing all about ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 4, 2016)

Awesome puppy ... I had a blue healer for 14 years ... Smartest and most loyal dog I've owned .... Still miss him

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> .... And it looks like he could be a bountiful source of mischief ...



You got that right. He is into everything. 



woodman6415 said:


> ... I had a blue healer for 14 years ... Smartest and most loyal dog I've owned .... ....



That's what I've heard from every heeler owner I have ever talked to and been around. I can already tell this guy is as smart as our shepherds and maybe even more so - time will tell .... and that saying a lot. He already rules the roost and that's not an exagerration. Cleo is afraid of him. He gets right in her face and growls and barks ferociously and she just looks up at me like "Can't you do something about this!?" She only weighs 110 pounds and she wants nothing to do with him. 

Zuko on the other hand who is a male mothers him like the puppy is his own flesh and blood. They are already best pals. It's good too because Zuko is well over 130 pounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 4, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Awesome puppy ... I had a blue healer for 14 years ... Smartest and most loyal dog I've owned .... Still miss him


Don't know much about them a neighbor had one years ago, he was a little aggressive. Which means nothing as I feel how a dog is raised has a lot to do with temperament. Do they have herding instinct?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 4, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Don't know much about them a neighbor had one years ago, he was a little aggressive. Which means nothing as I feel how a dog is raised has a lot to do with temperament. Do they have herding instinct?



My daughter bought mine as a birthday gift from a working ranch ... His father and mother were working dogs ... I don't know if mine had a herding instinct or not ... Never put him in a pen with sheep or goats ... He did go to work with me everyday at cabinet shop ... Went everywhere with me ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 4, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> My daughter bought mine as a birthday gift from a working ranch ... His father and mother were working dogs ... I don't know if mine had a herding instinct or not ... Never put him in a pen with sheep or goats ... He did go to work with me everyday at cabinet shop ... Went everywhere with me ...


Apparently the instinct is not a pronounced as it is in some breeds, I have seen shelties that will try to herd everything in site, chickens, ducks, even kids. Seen times I could have used a good kid herding dog.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 94406


BOO HISS!!!!! I like all animals, I have always had dogs and cats at the same time. I do miss my dogs. But my cats are cool and they where all rescues so that's a cool thing. Someday I'll have a dog again when I can slow down working.
Great Looking pup Kev, the herding breeds are extremely smart and high energy. If you don't entertain them they will find something to entertain themselves and that's not always good. lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't mind a barn or shop cat in fact some cats can be kind of cool, but they track their germs from the litter box up onto the kitchen counters and every other surface despite the fact that many owners are in denial about that. That's just not where I want a cat - the same place my food is prepared. I have raised a couple of feral kittens that showed up over the past decade here but they stayed outside. Haven't seen one in years though with Zuko no longer penned. He doesn't let anything trespass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2016)

So I showed Gail Kaiser. Her immediate response was "OOOoohhh how come he gets a new pup and we don't? See how he didn't get upset when his wife just came home with a new dog? What have we learned here!?

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 4, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> What have we learned here!?


That sometimes it's not advisable to share cute pictures?

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Don't know much about them a neighbor had one years ago, he was a little aggressive. Which means nothing as I feel how a dog is raised has a lot to do with temperament. Do they have herding instinct?



Been doing a little more reading. Apparently a blue heeler IS the same breed as Australian heeler, Queensland heeler, but is most commonly in Australia called an Australian Cattle Dog. 

Sooooo we do in fact have a Texas heeler, which is a mix of Aussie cattle dog and Aussie shepherd. And yes they have very strong herding insticnts and was the sole reason for the breed. 

My wife talked to a nurse she works with last night who said her mother has bred numerous brreds over 40 years but now breeds Aussie shepherds exclusively because they are so easy to train. shs said ber mom swears they are the smartest breed period. That's subjective of course but it's encouraging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

Neat dog !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2016)

Im glad for ya Kevin, nothing like a puppy. Looking forward to seeing all the mischief he gets into....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't mind a barn or shop cat in fact some cats can be kind of cool, but they track their germs from the litter box up onto the kitchen counters and every other surface despite the fact that many owners are in denial about that. That's just not where I want a cat - the same place my food is prepared. I have raised a couple of feral kittens that showed up over the past decade here but they stayed outside. Haven't seen one in years though with Zuko no longer penned. He doesn't let anything trespass.



Always believed the word cat should be preceded by the word barn. I always kept a couple when we had a barn with cattle, great little rodent exterminators. Honestly though I have see some wonderful house cats, my sister has 2 and she also has a door on her kitchen that is closed a lot of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> So I showed Gail Kaiser. Her immediate response was "OOOoohhh how come he gets a new pup and we don't? See how he didn't get upset when his wife just came home with a new dog? What have we learned here!?


We have learned that Scott and Gail will be getting a new puppy soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2016)

Gail did I fake all this as well as you wanted? Let me know when he gets you the pup so I can stop the charade.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2016)

@NYWoodturner hasn't been signed in since last night; they're obviously having trouble finding just the right addition to their pack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @NYWoodturner hasn't been signed in since last night; they're obviously having trouble finding just the right addition to their pack.


Or Gail found 2 additions and relegated Scott to the shop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 5, 2016)

SENC said:


> Or Gail found 2 additions and relegated Scott to the shop.



It probably would take zero effort to sell her on that idea  
The only problem is all the dogs love their shop time as much if not more than me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2016)

He's gettin big. Still likes to chew burl.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2016)

Michele saw him...now she wants one more....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Michele saw him...now she wants one more....



We seem unable to survive without having 5 dogs for some reason. Seems like our ying yang dog number.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2016)

she's been "hounding" me to get another one for a while now....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2016)

Tell her she'll have to wait until next year and ask Santa Paws for one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

